# Travel Destinations > South America >  South America for 10 months, one way flights?

## Coolers

I'm trying to find the cheapest flight I can possibly have from Vancouver to Lima, Peru. I've been checking the last minute deals thread and tried itravel2000, which seems like a goofy name but after seeing the price I got excited.  The site tells me $384.00 for the flight, right away I'm thinking that's too good to be true. I hit the Very Flight button and now it says $86.83 for taxes and $70 for optional trip cancellation insurance. If I hit the next button here it brings me to the credit card page with the same price. I've heard that sometimes the "actual" price doesn't show up until the very last page before the final submit button, so I wasn't sure if that price was still variable at this point.  My questions begin with can I fly to South America on a one way flight? I know some airlines won't do it but that's what I selected for that price to come up. I called Itravel2000 and asked them if I was allowed to fly one way to Peru and he said I would probably get interrogated but nothing major could happen.  I'm going away for so long that I have absolutely no intention on booking the return flight yet, I'd rather just do it down there when I'm ready to return.  The guy I talked to at Itravel told me that one way flights always cost more than two way, so I asked him how much it would be for a two way in June and he said 1450 plus taxes. Ouch! I'm wondering if my first rate has hidden fees on it?   The airline I'm looking at is Continental, has anyone been able to book a one way with them or recommend a plan that could avoid further troubles? I personally don't see how they couldn't let me come back home with the proper papers and identification but then again... who knows.

----------

